# t/s near Barcelona



## kiyotaka (Nov 20, 2009)

There are few t/s resorts available in & around Salou in 2010, dose anyone know how easy to do a day trip to visit Barcelona (~ 80 miles) from there? Either by a train or a rental car? Also a day trip to Valencia (~ 160 miles)?


----------



## kiyotaka (Nov 22, 2009)

Dose anyone have any experience on the t/s's in Salou? They have mix reviews in TravelAdvisor site.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 22, 2009)

Nothing specific, but our experience with European TS in general is that they tend not to be as luxurious as US TSs, but clean and adequate. We'll be at one in Tarragona, SW of Barcelona for a week pre-TUG cruise next June. If I read the train schedule correctly, there's a high speed train that covers the distance in 30 minutes or less, so day trips are do-able.

Jim Ricks


----------



## kiyotaka (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi Jim, thank you. Actually, I’m looking into the t/s’s in Tarragona, too.  Which one are you staying? Currently I can pool 4 resorts in Tarragona: Estival Park, Gruphotel Jardines, Gruphotel Novelty & La Dorada Riviera Park Salou. How easy is it from your resort to the train station (bus/taxi/rental car)?  What is the site you see the train schd? Yes, we are bit aware of European t/s as we staying in 4 and we enjoyed all of them.


----------



## kpitch (Nov 25, 2009)

We have exchanged into Gruphotel Novelty for June, 2010 before the TUG cruise.  We too are curious about the train schedule and general information about the area.  

Kathy


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 26, 2009)

We are traveling now and have the world's worst internet service. I will post what I know early next week. We have a folder started for the Spain trip, but it's not with us. It looks like the train from Sant Station in Barcelona to Tarragona takes 1hr 15 min and costs under 7 euros. This is completely an estimate, because it's too early to book with RailEurope.

Edited Black Friday- The resort we have booked is called Somni de Cambrils. On Google Maps it looks to be 2-3 blocks from the train station one way and a couple blocks from the beach the other. We aren't 'beachy' people, more the stroll, shop, graze and hit the museums type, so it should work fine.

Jim


----------



## kiyotaka (Nov 28, 2009)

here is some reviews of Gruphotel Novelty from booking.com, most are in Spanish.

http://www.booking.com/hotels/hotel...gog235jc;sid=7ec329002cbcb34f344ce9d5eef73d48


----------



## bellesgirl (Nov 28, 2009)

kpitch said:


> We have exchanged into Gruphotel Novelty for June, 2010 before the TUG cruise.  We too are curious about the train schedule and general information about the area.
> 
> Kathy



What is the TUG cruise?  Is this an annual event or a one time opportunity?


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 28, 2009)

bellesgirl said:


> What is the TUG cruise?  Is this an annual event or a one time opportunity?



It's been annual for the last 4- or so years. This is the first one for me. For some details, there's a sticky at the top of the Lounge area. This year's is a round trip from Barcelona on RCI's Jade 6/12-20/2010.

Jim Ricks


----------



## EZ-ED (Nov 30, 2009)

Passepartout said:


> on RCI's Jade 6/12-20/2010.
> 
> Jim Ricks



That should be NCL and not RCI. We will miss this cruise as we booked the same cruise some 5 week or so prior to the 6/12 departure date.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 1, 2009)

EZ-ED said:


> That should be NCL and not RCI....



Silly me! Must've been having a senior moment. Of course it's NCL. We'll miss you and expect a full report on the to-do's and don't bother's before June.... Jim


----------

